
Karma? - kurthamm
I have posted interesting content and tried to comment in an intelligent fashion, but I still only have 1 Karma?  What am I doing wrong?
======
lsiunsuex
Looking at your submissions - while interesting, wouldn't warrant up vote from
me. I tend to up vote as a sort of bookmark or if I feel something should get
more exposure (try to drive it to the front page). Posts I up vote are
generally related to cool projects / projects that could help me in my work or
discussion topics I feel strongly about.

There is definitely a target audience that is the HN community - so while
something might be interesting, it doesn't necessarily mean it might be
popular - ie: theres a lot of posts today about the Tesla Model 3 but few up
votes if any on any of them because it's all speculation until it actually
happens.

